# Crossfeed Button to Lever Conversion for 10 F-series lathes



## pdentrem (Dec 30, 2012)

This is a build from the Project in Metal series. It will work on the 12" as well as the 10 F series.

What it does is replace the crossfeed knob with a modified version that allows a lever to move it in and out. The pin is 3/8" from the center of the shaft.

*Here are the 3 parts to make it*



*Better shot of the mounting block*



*As it looks assembled*



*A view of the new knob. You do not need to make the headed portion as the lever will do the job now.*



*Here it is mounted on the apron, 2 - 1/4 X 20 cap screws hold it to the apron*


----------

